# [Apache]Address already in use: make_sock: ...

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à résoudre un conflit de vhost avec le SSL, voici le resulat d'un grep Listen httpd.conf vhosts.d/*.conf modules.d/*.conf

```

vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf:# Listen directives: "Listen [::]:443" and "Listen 0.0.0.0:443"

vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf:Listen 443

vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to

vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:Listen 80

vhosts.d/vhost_redmine.conf:      Listen 443

```

J'ai dans mon serveur le fichier 00_default_ssl_vhost.conf non modifié, et le seul fichier qui appelle SSL est le fichier vhost_redmine.conf ci dessous:

```

<IfDefine SSL>

  <IfDefine SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST>

    <IfModule ssl_module>

      Listen 443

      NameVirtualHost *:443

     

      <VirtualHost *:443>

         SSLEngine on

         SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl/server.crt

         SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/server.key

         SSLOptions StrictRequire

         SSLProtocol all -SSLv2

         

         ServerName www.xxx.com

         DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/redmine/public

         CustomLog /home/var/log/apache2/xxx.com.access_log combined

         Errorlog /home/var/log/apache2/xxx.com.error_log

      RailsBaseURI /

        # The maximum number of Ruby on Rails application instances that may be simultaneously active.

        # A larger number results in higher memory usage, but improved ability to handle concurrent HTTP clients.

        # normally 1 to 10. (1 for each 50mb ram)

        RailsMaxPoolSize 1

        # The maximum number of seconds that a Ruby on Rails application instance may be idle.

        # That is, if an application instance hasn't done anything after the given number of seconds,

        # then it will be shutdown in order to conserve memory. ( 1 hour)

        RailsPoolIdleTime 3600

        RailsEnv 'production'

         

         <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/redmine/public>

            SSLRequireSSL

            Options FollowSymLinks

            AllowOverride None

            Order allow,deny

            Allow from all

         </Directory>

         

         <Location /server-status>

            SetHandler server-status

            order deny,allow         

            deny from all

         </Location>

         

         <Location /svn-private>

          DAV svn

          SVNParentPath "/home/svn"

          Order deny,allow

          Deny from all

          # only allow reading orders

          <Limit GET PROPFIND OPTIONS REPORT>

            Allow from localhost

          </Limit>

         </Location>

         

      </VirtualHost>

      

    </IfModule>

  </IfDefine>

</IfDefine>

```

Dès que je veux redemmarer Apache, j'ai cett erreur:

```
Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:443
```

Et donc plus aucun site sur le serveur ne fonctionne !

Je fais du kill/zap, restart mais c'est pas la solution.

Comment résoudre mon conflit, bien écrire mon fichier redmine, pour qu'il n'y ait plus de conflit ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai aussi un user root 

```

COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE    DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME

apache2  5074 apache    4u  IPv6 316731278      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)

apache2  5141 apache    4u  IPv6 316731278      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)

apache2  5342 apache    4u  IPv6 316731278      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)

apache2  5927 apache    4u  IPv6 316731278      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)

apache2  6154 apache    4u  IPv6 316731278      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)

apache2  6187 apache    4u  IPv6 316731278      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)

apache2 25854   root    4u  IPv6 316731278      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

vais peut-être dire une co****** mais je croyais qu'en ssl on ne pouvait pas définir une résolution de nom pour un vhost avec les wildcard 

cad que chaque vhost devait avoir sa propre adresse ip tel que <VirtualHost 192.168.xx.yy:443> ?

----------

## guilc

Enlève la directive Listen dans "vhost_redmine.conf". Ce qui indique à apache sur quel port configurer le vhost c'est "<VirtualHost *:443> ". La, avec tes 2 listen sur le même port, tu demandes à apache de binder 2 fois le port 443.

boozo, sisi on peut, ça marche très bien. Apache présentera le bon contenu de vhost.

Il y a une seule limitation : que le navigateur support le SNI (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication), sinon, le certificat présenté sera celui du vhost ssl par défaut au lieu du certificat du vhost correspondant

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai effectué ton indication Guilc, et ca à l'air de fonctionner, je vais surveiller de près.

Merci.

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Enlève la directive Listen dans "vhost_redmine.conf". Ce qui indique à apache sur quel port configurer le vhost c'est "<VirtualHost *:443> ". La, avec tes 2 listen sur le même port, tu demandes à apache de binder 2 fois le port 443.
> 
> boozo, sisi on peut, ça marche très bien. Apache présentera le bon contenu de vhost.
> 
> Il y a une seule limitation : que le navigateur support le SNI (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication), sinon, le certificat présenté sera celui du vhost ssl par défaut au lieu du certificat du vhost correspondant

 

C'est bien dommage qu'on ne puisse se faire son petit serveur personnel en SSL gratuitement. Les CA selfsigned font tout de suite gueuler les navigateurs maintenant, et le commun des mortels va dire "ça ne marche pas"  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

Va voir startssl. Tu peux avoir un certif SSL de base gratuit pour peut que tu peux prouver que tu gères le domaine concerné  :Wink: 

Et il est reconnu par les gros navigateurs

----------

